# Punjab And Pakistan Floods, An Appeal By Ravinder Singh Ji, Khalsa Aid



## Khalsa Aid (Aug 20, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.6 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-07a0642e-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=386" /></head><body><table><tr><td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier8.jpg"></a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgotten Your Password?</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">Must Login To Share Your Views</a>.</strong><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br /><i><strong>Editorial</strong></i>: <br /><br /><strong>Punjab and Pakistan Floods: an Appeal by Ravinder Singh ji, Khalsa Aid</strong> <br /><br />Ravinder Singh Ji reports from Punjab "it is very distressing to see how much the Punjabi farmers are suffering from the effects of the floods. It is worsened by the fact that although all international media is concentrating on Pakistan no one has considered the fate of these victims of the same floods. Furthermore, whilst the Pakistan government has made international pleas for support, the Punjab State government has made no such effort and is in effect devaluing the extent of the suffering of the Punjabi Farmers condemning them to struggle alone. We are working in Mansa, as there are no other aid agencies here, and these villagers have the highest rate of farmer suicides in Punjab."<br /><br />More details will follow but Khalsa Aid plan to provide families with existing debt, and less than acres of land, along with emergency support, with the seeds of next years crop and fertiliser.<br /><br />In 2008 floods hit Punjab, Bihar and neighbouring areas. Dozens of International Aid Agencies reached Bihar, yet Punjab was forgotten. Khalsa Aid reached Punjab then and is there now again. We urge all Sangat to remember the Punjabis in their time of need.<br /><br /><strong>Please respond to this topic at the following link</strong>: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/khalsa-aid/31925-punjab-pakistan-floods-appeal-ravinder-singh.html">Punjab and Pakistan Floods: an Appeal by Ravinder Singh Ji, Khalsa Aid</a><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br />Aman Singh<br />SPN Administrator<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/misc.php?do=donate">Please Donate. Support Us.</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Share Your Feedback Here</a><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 20-Aug-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 10-Aug-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31921">World Sikh Council-America to host national Sikh convention in New Jersey from October 22 to 24</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>26</td>	<td>04:32 AM, 20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31920">Man kills teen daughter, lover</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>40</td>	<td>04:28 AM, 20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31918">The Mosque Controversy Continues: How a Texas Case Regarding a Sikh Temple Illuminates the Issues</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>04:13 AM, 20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31917">25 years after Rajiv-Longowal Accord</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>67</td>	<td>04:55 AM, 20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31916">Canada's first Sikh MP denies supporting Tamil Tigers</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>43</td>	<td>15:12 PM, 20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>dalbirk</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31915">Embrace Islam or leave Valley, Sikhs threatened</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>51</td>	<td>20:03 PM, 20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31912">Believe it or not!</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>47</td>	<td>00:06 AM, 20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31910">Chardi Kala</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>47</td>	<td>00:29 AM, 20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Mai Harinder Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31909">Sikh image ‘tarnished,’ group says</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>53</td>	<td>20:25 PM, 19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31907">Sanskrit is derived from Tamil</a><br /></td>	<td>dalbirk</td>	<td>19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>65</td>	<td>20:00 PM, 20-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31908">Man Chaao Bhaya Praph Aagam Sunya.</a><br /></td>	<td>00smita</td>	<td>19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>34</td>	<td>15:12 PM, 19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>00smita</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31905">Sikh Coalition Wants You: Fall 2010 Internship Program</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>37</td>	<td>08:46 AM, 19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31904">Norquist and Gingrich: Debating a Mosque Near Ground Zero</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>43</td>	<td>04:09 AM, 19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31903">Jasbir Kaur: Sikh's Eviction Documents Say God Wants Her Out</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>51</td>	<td>14:19 PM, 19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Mai Harinder Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31902">Punjab to take up with WB govt, issue of arresting Sikh driver for attempt to murder Mamta Banerjee</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>37</td>	<td>04:02 AM, 19-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" Border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2" Align="center"><b>New Polls:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31668">Which images of Sikh Gurus, Sants or shaheeds offend or hurt your religious sentiments? Please check</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Posters of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Calendars with images of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Postcards of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="40" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">e-cards for gurpurabs with images of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Animated videos of the janamsakhis of the Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Gurbani kirtan videos with pictures of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="25" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Images of Sikh Gurus on the walls of Gurdwaras </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Images of Sikh Gurus on the walls of private homes </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="40" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Illustrations of Sikh Gurus in books about Sikhism </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Illustrations of Sikh Gurus in articles on the Internet or in magazines </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">None of the above </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="85" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Other. Kindly tell us about it in the discussion thread.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr></thead> </table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 10-Aug-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>142 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>109 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>573 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

